# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  monedas canguro

## darkd

hola, hace un tiempo subí el mismo juego pero creo que he mejorado mi técnica mucho y me gustaría que me dierais vuestra opinión

----------


## darkd

Nadie??

----------


## Ignacio H

A la hora de hacer pasar la moneda a través de la mesa me lo tomaría un poco más en serio. Me explico: no está mal, pero quedaría más bonito (en mi opinión) si enfatizaras corporalmente que estás haciendolas pasar a través. Un poco mas de fuerza, de presión, de interiorizar que tienes la moneda todavía en los dedos.

Si te soy sincero, las fases de preparación del paso de cada unas de las monedas (regazo, etc) las veo bien. Sin embargo, es el momento más importante, el que debe ver la gente, en el que la moneda pasa a través de la mesa, el que veo menos "pulido". Por eso, aunque lo anterior lo hayas hecho muy bien, dejas entrever que en tus manos ya no habia moneda, por lo que parte de la magia desaparece.

Por lo demás, very good ^^ el viaje de la tercera moneda me lo comí con patatas

(Nota sobre el mensaje: he visto el vídeo sin sonido porque estoy en clase en la universidad. Si lo que te he dicho de que agarras la "moneda" tan floja está relacionado con la presentación, ¡disculpa!)

----------


## magohel

Darkd gracias por compartires tu trabajo. Mi consejo es la charla esta muy larga, menos es mejor. Y lo metodo para la primeira moneda y ultima me gusta mas como hace Fred Kaps http://youtu.be/N6ObgXTi0K8 , es mas invisible. Pienso k un poco mas de energia en la presentacion tambien es mejor.

----------


## darkd

El método que usa kaps en la primera moneda no es el k uso yo en la ultima??

----------

